
Ask HN: Looking for Employee #3 How do I do it? - sph130
I am 39 years old first time (tech) founder. I&#x27;m looking for employee #3, VP of Customer Development - to help crack into a very tight networked group of customers in the construction industry. How do I do this? I am bootstrapping but the business has a 44M ARR potential in 5 years. How do I inspire the right person to join on commission and stake in  the company?
======
smt88
Poach from a company that already sells to those same customers (if you can)

~~~
sph130
Had the same thought - I'm a tech guy not sales, will these guys work for
commission and stake in the company in lieu of salary? (Bootstrapping at the
moment - have 3 customers after a month and ready to ramp up)

~~~
smt88
I've known salespeople that will work for straight commission. You may not
even need to offer a stake, although that might be a good idea to increase the
chances of retention.

I'm a big proponent of bootstrapping, but you may still want to start the
process of talking to investors or maybe even a bank. Asking someone to jump
from an established ship onto your new ship is a lot easier if you have cash
to guarantee them a salary.

Another thing to consider is partnering with a totally different company that
sells to the same people. Their salespeople sell your product, and they get
gratitude/commission. That doesn't work in all industries of course.

